# Apple Watch 4 et SFR ???



## Yetifromweb (19 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour, je suis sur le point de craquer pour une Apple Watch 4 GPS + cellular. Mais mon opérateur « SFR » tarde à communiquer sur une offre... avez-vous quelques infos SVP ? Quelle alternative existe-t-il ?


----------



## Adrien_R (19 Septembre 2018)

Salut, 
je suis dans le même cas que toi. J'ai commandé la Watch 4 Cellular et je suis abonné chez SFR. Je suis malheureusement engagé chez eux jusqu'à novembre 2019  dommage sinon GO Sosh !!
J'aimerais bien qu'ils se bougent pour proposer une avoir depuis le temps qu'est sortir la Watch 3 Cellular !!!


----------



## Yetifromweb (19 Septembre 2018)

Adrien_R a dit:


> Salut,
> je suis dans le même cas que toi. J'ai commandé la Watch 4 Cellular et je suis abonné chez SFR. Je suis malheureusement engagé chez eux jusqu'à novembre 2019  dommage sinon GO Sosh !!
> J'aimerais bien qu'ils se bougent pour proposer une avoir depuis le temps qu'est sortir la Watch 3 Cellular !!!


----------



## Yetifromweb (19 Septembre 2018)

Je viens d’avoir leur service fidélisation et je leur ai fait part de mon agacement à ce sujet... ils m’ont répondu qu’il se pourrait bien qu’il fasse une offre prochainement... mais toujours pas de date... je ne comprends pas, vu le succès de l’Apple Watch, il laisse Orange comme seul acteur du marché... il faut que tout le monde les appelle pour se plaindre !!!!


----------



## Adrien_R (19 Septembre 2018)

Ouais c'est quand même fou que ni Bouygues ni SFR ou même Free ne se soit lancés dans ces offres pour l'Apple Watch !  Orange n'a pas d'exclusivité à ce que je sache ??


----------



## fousfous (19 Septembre 2018)

"Le marché n'est pas assez grand"


----------



## squall23 (20 Septembre 2018)

Adrien_R a dit:


> Salut,
> je suis dans le même cas que toi. J'ai commandé la Watch 4 Cellular et je suis abonné chez SFR. Je suis malheureusement engagé chez eux jusqu'à novembre 2019  dommage sinon GO Sosh !!
> J'aimerais bien qu'ils se bougent pour proposer une avoir depuis le temps qu'est sortir la Watch 3 Cellular !!!



Bonsoir, 
si tu veux utiliser ta montre celular tu devras passé chez orange malheureusement, car pour le moment aucun autre opérateur (sauf orange) ne passera à la e-sim en plus une autre fonctionnalité ne pourra pas être utilisé pour le moment en France et en Belgique car il doit être approuvé par le secteur médicale c'est l'éléctro cardiogramme.


----------



## squall23 (20 Septembre 2018)

Adrien_R a dit:


> Ouais c'est quand même fou que ni Bouygues ni SFR ou même Free ne se soit lancés dans ces offres pour l'Apple Watch !  Orange n'a pas d'exclusivité à ce que je sache ??



Orange n'à peut-être pas l'exclusivité mais ils ont eu les couilles de ce lancé sur le marché de la e-sim et pour le moment c'est à eu que ça profite.


----------



## Vanton (2 Octobre 2018)

Avec l'arrivée des iPhone avec eSIM la situation devrait évoluer. Jusqu'à présent le marché de l'Apple Watch n'était sans doute pas suffisant pour que les opérateurs s'y convertissent. Mais l'iPhone, c'est un poids lourd... S'il devient possible chez un opérateur (orange au hasard ?) d'utiliser son forfait sur l'eSIM et de garder le chariot SIM dispo pour ses déplacements à l'étranger ou son forfait pro, l'avantage coté clients est tel que les autres n'auront d'autre option que de se bouger et suivre... Orange a déjà bien assez d'avantages sur la concurrence niveau qualité de service, il serait suicidaire de lui en donner un de plus, surtout de cette importance...


----------



## squall23 (4 Octobre 2018)

Vanton a dit:


> Avec l'arrivée des iPhone avec eSIM la situation devrait évoluer. Jusqu'à présent le marché de l'Apple Watch n'était sans doute pas suffisant pour que les opérateurs s'y convertissent. Mais l'iPhone, c'est un poids lourd... S'il devient possible chez un opérateur (orange au hasard ?) d'utiliser son forfait sur l'eSIM et de garder le chariot SIM dispo pour ses déplacements à l'étranger ou son forfait pro, l'avantage coté clients est tel que les autres n'auront d'autre option que de se bouger et suivre... Orange a déjà bien assez d'avantages sur la concurrence niveau qualité de service, il serait suicidaire de lui en donner un de plus, surtout de cette importance...



Espérons que les fournisseurs réseaux vont se bougées pour passé à la e-sim car en Belgique on est à des années lumière en retard


----------



## Yetifromweb (28 Novembre 2018)

Je reviens vous pour vous dire que j’ai eu SFR au tel, et ils devraient faire une annonce, première semaine de décembre (semaine prochaine) concernant une offre pour la prise en charge de la 4G sur l’Apple Watch !!!!!!! Croisons les doigts...


----------



## ibabar (7 Décembre 2018)

Yetifromweb a dit:


> Je reviens vous pour vous dire que j’ai eu SFR au tel, et ils devraient faire une annonce, première semaine de décembre (semaine prochaine)


Je regarde mon calendrier et... il me semble qu'on est presque à la fin de cette première semaine de décembre (bon, peut-être qu'ils font des annonces le dimanche chez SFR ).

Je ne comprends pas: si cette fonctionnalité e-SIM est si importante pour les porteurs de Watch, pourquoi ne pas basculer de SFR vers Orange !??
Ça se fait extrêmement bien et vite, sans coupure de service de switcher d'un opérateur à un autre... sauf si bien sûr on s'est fait emprisonner, mais qui est encore assez sot en 2018 pour prendre un engagement de 24 mois quand tout le long de l'année on a des promos entre 4 et 10€...


----------



## fousfous (7 Décembre 2018)

ibabar a dit:


> Ça se fait extrêmement bien et vite, sans coupure de service de switcher d'un opérateur à un autre... sauf si bien sûr on s'est fait emprisonner, mais qui est encore assez sot en 2018 pour prendre un engagement de 24 mois quand tout le long de l'année on a des promos entre 4 et 10€...


Bah si la dite promo incluait un engagement par exemple.


----------



## ibabar (7 Décembre 2018)

Ces promos sont des forfaits bradés sans engagement. Perso j'ai un Sosh voix/SMS illimités avec 20Go de DATA (y compris en itinérance) pour 4,99€.
Il y a eu durant une longue période un autre forfait Sosh à 9,99€ (avec 50Go de DATA). Je rappelle que ces forfaits sont éligibles à l'e-SIM pour la Watch (de mémoire offert pendant 6 mois puis 5€/ mois).


----------



## Vanton (20 Décembre 2018)

C’est finalement assez ironique de payer aussi cher l’option pour la Watch que le forfait pour le tél... [emoji57]

On ne m’ôtera pas de la tête que ces 5€ d’option sont bien trop élevés et qu’il serait sain que la concurrence commence à jouer... Ça devrait être une option à 1 ou 2€ par mois, pas plus.


----------

